# Starting a Gold Mine Business



## trisedem (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi everybody, i have a friend who has a mine concession in one South American Country.He is one of the first gold miners in the country ...but when he was in business 
at that time 20-30 years ago gold was not realy very profitable at 6$ per gram !!!.......now gold is almost 60$ per gram today.So he has been asking me for a couple of years now to find him somebody who is willing to go in that kind of business and have about 150-200k to spend on everything that is needed to operate a smal scale gold mine.I have been there and i can asure you they have a lot of gold mining going on there...His estimations are that we can turn on profit after the 3-4 months if we are going below his best expectations... basicly 1 kg per 10 days...wich almost any small gold miner there is doing now days.I Wanna go in business with him but i dont have that kind of money now...we need the money to buy machines .It is all legal businnes .So fell free to leave your coment on what you think.
Thank you


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 12, 2012)

Double posting is frowned upon. The way your going about it is very rude!!!


----------



## Lou (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for a month so he can think before he pulls another imbecilic move.


----------



## jakekent (Oct 13, 2012)

Lou said:


> Banned for a month so he can think before he pulls another imbecilic move.


What's double posting?


----------



## butcher (Oct 13, 2012)

writing or posting the same thing in more than one place or post.


----------



## Lou (Oct 13, 2012)

Or in his case dodecaduple posting ...


----------



## glondor (Oct 13, 2012)

dodecaduple = http://tidbits.com/article/9372


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 13, 2012)

I favor the pronunciation, "do oda' ca duple"."


----------



## Lou (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know how many times he posted...just being more tongue-in-cheek: double posting won't get you a temp ban.


----------



## BJL1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm set, I seen that TV show about mining gold over there, Not worth the risk,


----------



## scrappile (Nov 28, 2012)

28 gram yield per Oz of ore,.. :roll:


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 16, 2013)

scrappile said:


> 28 gram yield per Oz of ore,.. :roll:


Sounds like the wizard of Oz has been trying to get Dorothy's dog to wag the tail again...


----------

